# Expanded-clay aggregate



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried using Expanded-clay aggregate as a substrate?

I was thinking it would supply lots of bio filter, and could be used with under-gravel or sponge filters in shrimp tanks.

I just wonder if it will sink or float. And if it is same for fish?

The product can be found on amazon, google or at hydroponics stores.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I use hydroton in my filter as bio-media, I dont think it would work too well as a substrate because it is quite large and most of the pieces float.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

In the link you provided it says--

"Fuels such as used oil and different kinds of petroleum gas oils are used in the manufacture of exclay. Such fuels may leave toxic residues in the final product."

I would not use it in my tank.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I know some people use it for a substrate in hanging baskets for riparium & paludarium setups. It's popular for growing orchids and the like - things that need a fair amount of air on their roots. But hydroton is also used in hydroponic setups for herbs and vegetables and whatnot, so I figure it can't be that harmful. 

That said, it is rather too large to use as an aquarium substrate, especially in a planted tank... use as a filter medium, as nilocg suggests, is more appropriate.


----------

